# Indian



## kunzog (Nov 1, 2016)

I traded this 1940 Indian 640-B to a friend 25 years ago.  Just week I was able to buy it back. 45 cubic inch, 750 cc. He did a complete restoration, no bolt was left untouched.


----------



## dmk441 (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice machine! The 640's are fun bikes to ride.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 1, 2016)

wow !!! nice bike !!!! i like it  from bicycle larry


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 1, 2016)

Congratulations always good to sell and buy among friends!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 1, 2016)

I love it!


----------

